# AMR file to Windows Media Player file



## murillo996 (Aug 3, 2011)

Can anyone suggest software or the process of converting a AMR file to a Windows Media Player file Any and all suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Firebreather (Jul 8, 2011)

You may use AMR player.
http://www.amrplayer.com/

It has an option to convert an AMR file to mp3 too.


----------



## murillo996 (Aug 3, 2011)

Firebreather, you have no idea what a huge favor you did for me. I was able to convert them to wav files and the client was able to play them on their windows media player. I hope I can return the favor some day. I will PM my web site in case I can return the favor.


----------



## Firebreather (Jul 8, 2011)




----------

